# Trip Music



## transcend187 (Jul 26, 2005)

Wondering if anyone has any songs or bands they love to listen to when they're stoned in order to magnify/amplify their trip.

Of course Pink Floyd is the classic choice, especially Dark Side.  So I'm wondering if anyone's got new stuff, similar to that in its effect.

I've recently (the last 6 months) been listening to a progressive/psychedelic rock band called Porcupine Tree.  They're influenced a lot by Floyd and Zeppelin, but have their own brand of creativity that I find very admirable and incredible to listen to.

They have an album called "Voyage 34: The Complete Trip", and if you're the kind of toker who likes to trip out it's absolutely incredible.  They also have a song called Moonloop that has intense ambient sounds and some old NASA voice tracks recorded over it.  They did a limited edition release album that had a 40-minute unedited jam on Moonloop called "Transmission IV", which I also highly recommend.

So, any other suggestions?


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 26, 2005)

when i'm trippin' i like to listen to goa, that will make your brain smash 

greetz


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't know much about new music, but I can tell you a bunch of albums from the sixties and seventies other then Floyd.

Steve Miller band - Fly Like An Eagle One of the ultimate head phone albums
Iron butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vidda & Metamorphosis
Deep Purple - Deep Purple
Black Sabbath - Paranoid
The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper Lonely Hearts Club Band - Even better in mono if you can find it
Roxette - Joy Ride
Foghat - Live
Alice Cooper's Greatest Hits.
Van Halen - Van Halen

Those are a few are my favs. I have tons more.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 29, 2005)

I guess no one else would like to share the music they like to listen while buzzing. I though for sure this post would bring a ton of replies.


----------



## transcend187 (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, tis strange.  *shrugs*  I'm baking some cookies this week.  I'm gonna make a huuuuge playlist with all my favourite albums and listen to 'em all.


----------



## mojomon (Aug 2, 2005)

What a wide open topic!
As music is so subjective, there are such endless possibilities.
The standards are always great: Led Zep (pretty much anything), Floyd (same, but for a real treat try album "Umma Gumma" and the track with the unbelievably long title, something like "Several Small Creatures, [something, something] grooving with a pict"), Black Sabbath (anything, but I always found "Mob Rules" to be especially conducive to a good listening trip), who can forget Beatles (Abbey Road by far the best, Rubber Soul, White Album are top picks), and of course Bob Marley and the Wailers.
For something completely (and I do mean COMPLETELY different), try Fred Frith, if you can find it.  The only album (!) I remeber I think was called "Gravity", but man what a blast.  I'm sure you could find something out there by him, and a promise: it will blow you away.  Also off the beaten path, King Crimson with Adrian Belew, and on that note Adrian Belew's solo stuff is definitely worth a listen while embibing.
I'm a guitarist, so I tend to always default to the standard heroes- but even if you don't play and you're not necessarily into the blues, you gotta smoke a bowl or a fatty and just sit back and watch/listen to the DVD of Stevie Ray Vaughan in his two appearances on Austin City Limits, the first at the beginning of his career, and the last at the end just before he was taken way too soon from this world.
There is so much more, but I don't have that kind of time...
Enjoy!


----------



## mariofromontario (Aug 3, 2005)

ive liked, dial m for monkey lately. from bonobo.


----------



## transcend187 (Aug 4, 2005)

mojo, I seriously recommend you try those Porcupine Tree songs I listed.  You can also try their albums Stupid Dream, Up The Downstair, Yellow Hedgerow Dreamscape, and The Sky Moves Sideways.  All of those albums are incredibly conducive to some pretty fuckin awesome trips.  For best downloading results, use Soulseek (http://www.slsknet.org).


----------

